# FRAGE: Wieviel MB braucht Skype oder TeamSpeak für zB 1h???



## Dominik10 (23. November 2008)

*FRAGE: Wieviel MB braucht Skype oder TeamSpeak für zB 1h???*

Hallo,
ich habe eine Frage.

Wieviel MB braucht Skype oder TeamSpeak für zB 1h???

mfg Dominik


----------



## Herbboy (23. November 2008)

*AW: FRAGE: Wieviel MB braucht Skype oder TeamSpeak für zB 1h???*



			
				Dominik10 am 23.11.2008 21:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich habe eine Frage.
> 
> Wieviel MB braucht Skype oder TeamSpeak für zB 1h???
> ...



ich glaub die maximale bandbreite für TS sind ca. 10KB/sek, also ca. 35MB/stunde, wenn ich micht nicht verrechnet hab ^^    

das gilt aber auch nur, wenn man dauern labert. bei den zeitpunkten, wo kein sound übertragen werden muss, gibt es auch keinen traffic. 

vermutlich sind es sogar weniger bandbreite, da man ja TS sogar mit nem alten 56k-modem benutzen könnte, was ja weit unter 10KB/s schafft.

natürlich auch je nach qualitätseinstellungen - falls es bei skype/TS so was wie "CD qualität" gibt, dann würde das natürlich deutlich mehr brauchen.


dabei sollte es, wenn du nur teilnehmer bist und nicht server, keine rolle spielen, wieviele leute im TS sind, da es nur deinen abgehenden traffic gibt und den "gesamtstream" aller teilnehmer.


hast du nen volumentarif, oder wie?


----------



## gamerschwein (23. November 2008)

*AW: FRAGE: Wieviel MB braucht Skype oder TeamSpeak für zB 1h???*

*erledigt*


----------

